# AZ Home Theatre design



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

Here we GO!!!

Finally closed on my new home, tore out ALL the old carpet, scraped the popcorn ceiling off, bought all the hard wood flooring, and now I'm ready to start laying out my HT...

Here is my equipment:









50" Plasma 720P TV, 5.1 Sony Receiver with 150W front speakers(1" tweet, 3.25 mid & 8" woofer), 100W center channel, 100W rear bookshelf, and 200W sub.

Insignia upconvert DVD/CD/CDR player with HDMI, fiber optic(sound) and composite connections. Currently have the HDMI and fiber optic to the receiver. Sounds AWESOME...

XBOX with HDMI connection to TV.

Currently everything is connected with 12ga. wire to the receiver. I bought those monster fast clips, the kind you twist on(like a wire nut) the cable and than slip that into the receiver connections, they suck, actually lost sound, so I took them off.

Will post a pic of the location I will be mounting soon, Here are my plans:

Wall mount the TV with bottom of panel at 48" a.f.f., couch will be 6'-0" away. I will re-paint the TV stand black, and still use it for all the stereo/gaming equipment. Currently there is a recept(plug-in) directly in the center of the living room wall I will be installing this on. I will tear the drywall out above the plug-in and install a new HDMI box, preferrably with three inputs. Behind the plasman, I will cut in another single gang 3-input HDMI box and route the wires from the receiver to the bottom HDMI inputs, through the wall and out the top HDMI inputs. This way, all the wires will be hidden and I don't need to buy a raceway.
For the rear speakers and the subwoofer, I will do the same. install a wall box and route the cabling under the wood flooring to the rear, pop back out with another wall box. Three total, two for two rear speakers, and a third for the subwoofer. The rear speakers will need to be binding posts up high at the speaker level, and the sub will be essentially an RCA connection down low at the same level as regular plug-ins.

Essentially everything will be routed from the receiver to a wall connection, from there depending on the location, either underground to the rear or behind the wall up to the TV to another wall connection. There will be small "jumper" cables from the wall connection to each rear speaker and sub. Small cables from the front speakers to the receiver. Small cables from the receiver to the bottom wall connection, and small cables from the upper wall connection to the plasma.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new place. 

Just one comment. For a home theater, carpet is preferable to hardwood from an acoustics standpoint. If you use hardwood, you'll need to put down a big area rug between you and the speakers at a minimum.

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Have fun with your project ...:T

Don't forget to share pictures :whistling:.


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally got around to ordering my plasma mounting bracket and 14ga. wiring for all my speakers

Brackethttp://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082801&p_id=3900&seq=1&format=2

and Wiring:http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023902&p_id=2820&seq=1&format=2
This roll will be enough for all my current and future needs, plus a good price.

Set to come tomorrow or Wednesday.

Since my flooring is torn up at this point, and my significant other wants to run carpet now instead of laminate flooring, I'm going to run the speaker wires under the carpet padding for the two rear speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

AZ Theatre said:


> Since my flooring is torn up at this point, and my significant other wants to run carpet now instead of laminate flooring, I'm going to run the speaker wires under the carpet padding for the two rear speakers.



Good idea :T


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the wall I will be installing the Plasma on.

48" from floor to bottom of TV.
You can see the far left jack is for cable. I cut a hole directly in the center of the TV which just so happens to land on a stud the cable box is attached to. Will take more pics as things go on.


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

Been working on everything else than the theatre system since I last posted.

Here is what I have done so far:

Painted the wall Merlot colored and installed an upper feed through for the wiring.









Different angle:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

looks good so far. i like the merlot.


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

dradius said:


> looks good so far. i like the merlot.


Thank you... The photo doesn't do it justice, but it is a nice deep merlot color. Mych better in person!

I've added the rear-speaker wiring and face plates. I located a stud, and cut to the outside of it just big enough to place a metal mounting plate.


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

Ack... My browser is having a fit, kept crashing on me...

Anyway... 
Here is the bracket. It is fairly simple, has two tongs, top and bottom which you fold out and over to clamp the drywall like a vice:









With plate installed:









Single speaker mounting plate from monoprice. This comes in two pieces, the mounting plate and cover plate. The mounting plate uses two long screws to attach to any standard j-box or metal plate that I used. It also has two smaller screws which attach the cover plate.









With cover plate installed. Final finishing photo. Now to do the other side.


----------

